Ask HN: Why does HN has no dark mode? - searchableguy
======
laurex
There are myriad apps built on the HN API that provide this. Materialistic for
Android and Octal for iOS are two good ones.

~~~
searchableguy
Yeah I am aware. I like the official design though. It's minimalistic and I
often read on mobile so can't have an extension.

It just seemed very intuitive given the presence of top color option.

------
satvikpendem
Use something like the Dark Reader extension, as I do.

------
nallo
Just turn down brightness on your screen..

------
anigbrowl
Build your own, Hacker.

~~~
tywkeene
The only valid response to this question (a question asked on hacker news of
all places)

~~~
krapp
> The only valid response to this question (a question asked on hacker news of
> all places)

Hacker News - a site where people make a sport of middlebrow dismissals of
others' work and complaining about the features of other sites and software
they very likely have never had a single PR accepted for.

The real answer is that PG probably just added to topbar feature to have a
karma reward for users to work towards as a means of positive reinforcement (I
haven't actually found a specific quote from him on that) and also that the
current admins tend to be conservative about adding new features, so likely
they don't believe a dark mode would improve the quality of the site enough to
be worth the effort.

------
dilandau
This has to be the lowest-effort bait I've seen in a while.

Rather than point out all the things wrong with this question, I'll leave it
as an exercise for the reader.

~~~
searchableguy
Can you tell me what?

I just asked because there is an option to change the top bar. It seems weird
to not have dark mode given the nature of the users on the site but I would
understand if there was an intentional reason as there are in many tiny things
here.

